# Hello fellow Outback owners



## Rick Schabo (Sep 21, 2004)

I just found this site and think it is no neat. I just picked up my new Outback 28BHS and will be using it for the first time this weekend.







We live in Wisconsin and will be heading up to Door County for the weekend. Are there any other Outback owners out there who live in Wisconsin? Just wanted to say hello to everyone and I look forward to reading about everyone trips and how things are going with their Outback camper. I know we love ours so far.

Rick


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Rick

Hi. Welcome. Glad to have you unless you're a Packers fan. In that case you're going to have to go. Great game last Sunday huh?

Door County is nice. I'm going to have to go there again sometime.


----------



## Rick Schabo (Sep 21, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> Rick
> 
> Hi. Welcome. Glad to have you unless you're a Packers fan. In that case you're going to have to go. Great game last Sunday huh?
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Thanks for the response and sorry to let you down but yes we are packer fans. For as good as they played against the Carolina they played as bad against the Bears. This may be another year like last where we do not know which team shows up.

Rick


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Alright...all this PACKER talk is making me ill. (VIKINGS FAN!)

Seriously...welcome to the forum.









I have camped DOOR COUNTY myself. VERY beautiful place! We'll be back too. I grew up in Minnesota, right on the border of Wisconsin. My mother was raised in Wisconsin. I still travel there every year. (APPLE RIVER TUBING!) Gotta love it!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Well I moved from Chicago to Colorado about 27 years ago but I'm still a Bears fan. SOOOOO, I thought the game was pretty good. Now if you want to talk about the Broncos ...

Door County in the fall is probably one of the prettiest places that I've ever been to. How about those whitefish frys?

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard, glad you found the site!

As for football, dang my Chiefs are bombing out, but the Seahawks are playing really good so far, we're going Sunday to see their home opener vs. the 49ers.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

AHhhhhhh the FISH BOILS! I never heard of them until I went out there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

action Hi Rick,
Welcome !!! This is a great time of year to be "Outbacking", and I'll bet it's beautiful in your neck of the woods now.
Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Steve, sounds like fun, are you going to trailgate with the outback? Should be a good game and the Seahawks should win just like the Saint's did last week. The one - two punch Saints & Seahawks and no more 49er's.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Welcome the the site. If you need any help there are a lot of experts to give advise on this site.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Steve, sounds like fun, are you going to trailgate with the outback? Should be a good game and the Seahawks should win just like the Saint's did last week. The one - two punch Saints & Seahawks and no more 49er's.
> [snapback]14375[/snapback]​


Man I wish I was tailgating with my Outback. Actually we are going with a bunch and I mean a BUNCH of other Tri-City residents. Back when they built Quest field our city was the only one on this side of the Mountains to vote for it, so the Seahawks have put together a pretty nice package deal for us. The fun part is we're taking our Bolivian Exchange student to his first American football game.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Steve, I'm sure that Gustavo will just love going to the game! He seems like a great kid-just like your other 2! I think that it is great that you're giving him all of these wonderful experiences while he is here. When does he have to go back home?


----------

